# Dog friendly guide to Scotland



## grant wewelcomedogs (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi - I have started up a guide to dog friendly places throughout Scotland and so includes accommodation etc...but also dog walkers, grooming, day care - so if you have a dog friendly Scottish business then let me know and we can add you to our website and app and start promoting your business You can check out the website here We Welcome Dogs - Home


----------



## dobermum78 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi there

What a great idea. It would be great if you could add my business Daredevil Dogs.

We are dog walkers and day care in Edinburgh

Daredevil Dogs - Home

Many thanks


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem we have added you to our site but just need a bit more information so I have sent you a message through your website - look forward to haring from you


----------



## Doggydaycare01 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

Please find below details of dog walking/sitting services. I'm just starting up this service in the Aberdeen area, and would appreciate any assistance you could offer.

DOGGY DAYCARE
I'm there when you can't be

Dog walking and pet sitting service in Aberdeen
available for regular or infrequent individual walks
Sitting service in a warm and friendly home
Service customised to your dogs needs
Flexible hours to tie in with your work or appointments
£9 ph for individual dog walk
Day rates / overnights to be agreed

Tel 07830 520626
Email [email protected]


----------

